# 26x



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2017)

I would pay a lot to own this but I can't pay that much. I think if it were closer to $4000 my finger would be twitching.   http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201962193347


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Where you been? Old news...

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-silverking-26x-obo.112934/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Dat be a chunk-o-change fo sho!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Front fender not flared--is that correct? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah..that is a lil on the high side. Why not pick that other one then??


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Where you been? Old news...
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monark-silverking-26x-obo.112934/



Oh sorry, I've been hanging out on the dark side. http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro.103271/  Its exhausting work but I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh sorry, I've been hanging out on the dark side. http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro.103271/  Its exhausting work but I'm pretty excited about it.



:eek:


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh sorry, I've been hanging out on the dark side. http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro.103271/  Its exhausting work but I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 486502



Geez, I'm going back to the dark side where such negativity is not allowed.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, I'm going back to the dark side where such negativity is not allowed.




That was directed at you being over there. You should be here.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, I'm going back to the dark side where such negativity is not allowed.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2017)

catfish said:


> That was directed at you being over there. You should be here.




Yeah I was being sarcastic too.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah I was being sarcastic too.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah I was being sarcastic too.


----------



## spoker (Jun 23, 2017)

too as in also or twice?


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 23, 2017)

spoker said:


> too as in also or twice?




You, too, are being sarcastic. haha


----------



## Boris (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriously Wow Chris, Wow!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Seriously Wow Chris, Wow!



Thanks but all I did was post a bike that was for sale on Ebay, It s really not that difficult.


----------



## kreika (Jun 24, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 486508




If that's a T-shirt? I dig it!!!! Where can I get one?


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2017)

kreika said:


> If that's a T-shirt? I dig it!!!! Where can I get one?




I've seen them for sale on the WWW.


----------



## kreika (Jun 24, 2017)

Sold....hopefully American.


----------



## vincev (Jun 24, 2017)

spoker said:


> too as in also or twice?



to,too or two ? I am going with to


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 24, 2017)

Just thought I'd post this picture of another 26X. This one's a 39.













100_3549



__ z-bikes
__ Jun 24, 2017
__ 2



						39 Silverking 26X
					



[


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2017)

Asking was too much on that bike without the light and deducting style points being a '40 IMO.
I have the chainguard if you wanna start building one  
You and I know the one brokered at Copake years back was way better and at 5k.
Chris


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 24, 2017)

z-bikes said:


> Just thought I'd post this picture of another 26X. This one's a 39.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This should be mine!


----------

